
Ask HN: Where should i be looking for co-founders? - gariany
I&#x27;m a 2nd timer, recently moved to the bay area. Had a startup back in 2012, currently consulting.<p>I have a great idea (yada yada) but not sure where potential founders are hanging around the bay. Thoughts?
======
pcmaffey
Don't look for a cofounder. Just start working. The farther along you get, the
more prepared you will be for the "opportunity"... if/when a good potential
cofounder comes along. Some people call this luck.

ps. The same advice goes for anyone looking for a romantic partner.

------
brudgers
The standard advice is that potential co-founders should come from the people
already known well enough that they can be trusted, productive, and committed.

My take is that a cofounder is should be someone I want to make rich _and_ who
hopefully wants to make me rich. It shouldn't be an arm's length relationship
or the blush of a new love.

Good luck.

------
arisAlexis
Most difficult problem in startups currently imo

~~~
gariany
Definitely.

